# ASPIRIN the magical cure for miscarriages??



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, :flower:

I thought it would be a good idea to set up a thread where we all record if / when we are taking aspirin and if it is working so far or has ever worked! There is so much discussion about it on this forum that it would be good to have everything in one place as a reference point. I hope you think it's a good idea too. Good luck and healthy :dust: to everyone. 


*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* No never taken it

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* No 

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Not pregnant 

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* Even though not pregnant I am now taking 75mg a day forever more until I finally go to full term! I am not going to stop taking it on a BFN cycle

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* N/A 4th try will hopefully be successful with aspirin! :baby:

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* Only you have to stop taking it a few weeks before delivery?? And see two posts below! Can stop implantation if taken too soon? 

*Any more treatments during pregnancy?* Yes clexane x 2 a day and progesterone from 6dpo but will stop taking these in a BFN cycle.

*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* Not technically diagnosed just suspected 'protein s deficiency' (blood clotting to easily)


----------



## LegoHouse

Aspirin can stop implantation, why are you taking it?

It can cause so many problems. I'll have to have scans every 2 weeks if I even get past 12 weeks. It can cause still birth and loads of other problems. If it wasn't the only solution for my problem I wouldn't choose to take it.


----------



## filipenko32

LegoHouse said:


> Aspirin can stop implantation, why are you taking it?
> 
> It can cause so many problems. I'll have to have scans every 2 weeks if I even get past 12 weeks. It can cause still birth and loads of other problems. If it wasn't the only solution for my problem I wouldn't choose to take it.

Hi, I think that what you say is really useful to anyone reading this and it's why I set up the thread because of fantastic success stories and in the opposite case warnings like yours. I'm going to take it for a suspected blood clotting problem, why do you take it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SabrinaKat

Sorry, honey - I think aspirin does benefit some people, but I have always had problems with it (upset stomach, etc.)...

best wishes


----------



## filipenko32

Ive added your comments to my table above!


----------



## LegoHouse

I do have a blood clotting problem. I was told to take 150mg of aspirin from the minute I got a positive test, but not before, because it would stop implantation x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I think your thread is a great idea! Here's my answers.

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* No never taken it

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes, 9w +5

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? *Started taking aspirin at 9weeks after U/S showed a drop in fetal heart rate and slow growth

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? *First time trying aspirin

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* Doc said low dose aspirin (81mg) won't hurt.

*Any more treatments during pregnancy?* Progesterone 200mg injections 2x per week, vitamin D3 10,000 IU per day, 4000 mg calcium per day. At 9 weeks started HCG injections 5000 IU 2x per week, 1600 IU vitamin E per day, 2000 mg Vitamin C per day, 2 grams Omega 3 (super Krill oil)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Mom2 :wave: I hope everything's going well for you x


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm not going to take it unless my doctor suggests it for any reason.

Personally, I believe, as sad as it is, that whatever is going to happen, is going to happen. I don't want to be depressing, but I don't think anyone can stop a miscarriage from happening.
After my last loss, though it was upsetting to hear, my doctor was right. He said the reason why 99% of live births are with healthy children is that nature takes care of the unhealthy ones.
As much as I would love to have had the chance to hold my daughter, she had a problem from the moment of conception, and had only a 1-2% chance of survival. If life for her was going to be a struggle, then I would prefer to have never seen her than to see her survive, but be in pain...on life support or worse. I know it's really awful, but I've tried to take a positive standpoint. 
My heart goes out to everyone. And maybe I'm lucky that I know why my baby left.
But no. I don't believe that aspirin will cure a miscarriage. 
And I wish you all the absolute best of luck. <3


----------



## kelzyboo

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Never taken it before x

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes, 4 weeks x

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes, 75mg x

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? Was prescribed today at 4weeks, 75mg. As far as i know i'll be taking it all the way through (praying i make it full term) x

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Never taken asprin before but i've had a successful pregnancy without asprin x

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? Only that i'll have to stop it before my section x

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Probably clexane later on but nothing right now x

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No diagnosis, taking it as a 'precaution' after i lost my son to placental abruption, he says i have no clotting issues but was willing to prescribe 'just in case' x


----------



## Sealgirl

Filipenko, I was looking for you! So sorry to hear you are going through this again, I was wishing things would be different for you! 

Anyway, yes I am taking asprin 75mg, I started taking it at 11 weeks. My midwife got the consultant in to see me at my booking appointment after she saw that I had, had 3 miscarriages. She was shocked that no-one had told me before to get on asprin, but I had asked another midwife, when I was being tested for various problems if I should take it next time and she said no, it would not change the outcome of anything.

So I guess there is lots of professional difference!

However, this consultant said to me that it would make the blood around the baby and the placenta work harder and was proven to reduce miscarriages in people with blood disorders. Apparently, your blood changes when you are pregnant, so even although you may have been tested and everything was fine, whilst you were not pregnant, that is perhaps not the case when you get your BFP. 

There are so many differing opinions, I just don't know what to think, but all I know is this time, baby has made it to 24 weeks and counting. Whether that has anything to do with asprin, I have no idea!

I did have raised alkaline content in my urine at last appointment which could be due to asprin and that's made me worry slightly, but I know I am being looked after so for the moment, I'm trusting the professionals who are looking after me. xxx


----------



## bananaz

KahluaCupcake said:


> I'm not going to take it unless my doctor suggests it for any reason.
> 
> Personally, I believe, as sad as it is, that whatever is going to happen, is going to happen. I don't want to be depressing, but I don't think anyone can stop a miscarriage from happening.
> After my last loss, though it was upsetting to hear, my doctor was right. He said the reason why 99% of live births are with healthy children is that nature takes care of the unhealthy ones.
> As much as I would love to have had the chance to hold my daughter, she had a problem from the moment of conception, and had only a 1-2% chance of survival. If life for her was going to be a struggle, then I would prefer to have never seen her than to see her survive, but be in pain...on life support or worse. I know it's really awful, but I've tried to take a positive standpoint.
> My heart goes out to everyone. And maybe I'm lucky that I know why my baby left.
> But no. I don't believe that aspirin will cure a miscarriage.
> And I wish you all the absolute best of luck. <3

It depends on what's causing the miscarriage. If someone has miscarriages because of a blood clotting disorder (thrombophilia) that's preventing adequate blood flow to the uterus, then a low dose of aspirin can have significant therapeutic benefits and improve pregnancy outcomes. This fact has been demonstrated in a number of studies.

On the other hand, if someone is miscarrying due to genetic abnormalities with the fetus or a hormonal imbalance or something else, then aspirin probably won't do much, as you said.

In response to OP:

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* No / miscarriage

*Pregnant now? / Weeks? * Yes / 8w 4d

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? * Yes

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? * 81mg, I started when I got my BFP, wasn't taking it before

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? * N/A

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? * I've been bruising more easily and of course there are bleeding risks when you get close to term.

*Any more treatments during pregnancy? * High dose of folic acid

*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? * Both of my parents have MTHFR mutations


----------



## filipenko32

Sealgirl said:


> Filipenko, I was looking for you! So sorry to hear you are going through this again, I was wishing things would be different for you!
> 
> Anyway, yes I am taking asprin 75mg, I started taking it at 11 weeks. My midwife got the consultant in to see me at my booking appointment after she saw that I had, had 3 miscarriages. She was shocked that no-one had told me before to get on asprin, but I had asked another midwife, when I was being tested for various problems if I should take it next time and she said no, it would not change the outcome of anything.
> 
> So I guess there is lots of professional difference!
> 
> However, this consultant said to me that it would make the blood around the baby and the placenta work harder and was proven to reduce miscarriages in people with blood disorders. Apparently, your blood changes when you are pregnant, so even although you may have been tested and everything was fine, whilst you were not pregnant, that is perhaps not the case when you get your BFP.
> 
> There are so many differing opinions, I just don't know what to think, but all I know is this time, baby has made it to 24 weeks and counting. Whether that has anything to do with asprin, I have no idea!
> 
> I did have raised alkaline content in my urine at last appointment which could be due to asprin and that's made me worry slightly, but I know I am being looked after so for the moment, I'm trusting the professionals who are looking after me. xxx

Hi! :wave: Yeah it wasn't meant to be this time! I'm so happy you're now 24 weeks :happydance: I'm now thinking I should take the aspirin from bfp inistead of all the time! I think it's really really rare for anything bad to happen at 24 weeks so I think you can really relax now but i know it's hard :hugs: x


----------



## filipenko32

bananaz said:


> KahluaCupcake said:
> 
> 
> I'm not going to take it unless my doctor suggests it for any reason.
> 
> Personally, I believe, as sad as it is, that whatever is going to happen, is going to happen. I don't want to be depressing, but I don't think anyone can stop a miscarriage from happening.
> After my last loss, though it was upsetting to hear, my doctor was right. He said the reason why 99% of live births are with healthy children is that nature takes care of the unhealthy ones.
> As much as I would love to have had the chance to hold my daughter, she had a problem from the moment of conception, and had only a 1-2% chance of survival. If life for her was going to be a struggle, then I would prefer to have never seen her than to see her survive, but be in pain...on life support or worse. I know it's really awful, but I've tried to take a positive standpoint.
> My heart goes out to everyone. And maybe I'm lucky that I know why my baby left.
> But no. I don't believe that aspirin will cure a miscarriage.
> And I wish you all the absolute best of luck. <3
> 
> It depends on what's causing the miscarriage. If someone has miscarriages because of a blood clotting disorder (thrombophilia) that's preventing adequate blood flow to the uterus, then a low dose of aspirin can have significant therapeutic benefits and improve pregnancy outcomes. This fact has been demonstrated in a number of studies.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone is miscarrying due to genetic abnormalities with the fetus or a hormonal imbalance or something else, then aspirin probably won't do much, as you said.
> 
> In response to OP:
> 
> *Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* No / miscarriage
> 
> *Pregnant now? / Weeks? * Yes / 8w 4d
> 
> *Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? * Yes
> 
> *If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? * 81mg, I started when I got my BFP, wasn't taking it before
> 
> *Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? * N/A
> 
> *Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? * I've been bruising more easily and of course there are bleeding risks when you get close to term.
> 
> *Any more treatments during pregnancy? * High dose of folic acid
> 
> *Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? * Both parents have MTHFR mutationsClick to expand...

Hi thanks for posting! which kind of mthfr mutation do you have? I have the one that's the least harmful and no one ever mentioned anything about testing DH for this. Wishing you a h&h 7 months left! x


----------



## bananaz

filipenko32 said:


> Hi thanks for posting! which kind of mthfr mutation do you have? I have the one that's the least harmful and no one ever mentioned anything about testing DH for this. Wishing you a h&h 7 months left! x

Sorry, I should've been more specific - both of MY parents have been diagnosed with MTHFR mutations, which is how I know that I must have the mutations as well. My mom is heterozygous with C677T and A1298T mutations and my dad is homozygous for the C677T mutation, so I know that I must also be a compound heterozygote or a homozygote. I haven't bothered getting tested myself because the treatment is really the same either way.


----------



## Tisiphonie

Aspirin isn't to stop a miscarriage from happening in the event of a chromosomal issue, or low progesterone, but it can stop a needless miscarriage from happening because of a clotting disorder (which I have). I get so upset when people say that baby aspirin causes stillbirth. This is not true. What is true is that a baby aspirin may have saved my son from BEING a stillbirth since he had a stricture in the umbilical cord which means that his cord formed a bit too small on the inside (a fluke), and a single blood clot would have stopped him from getting nutrients. That small of a dose of aspirin is a preventative. It's far different from taking a regular aspirin.

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Yes / unknown

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes / 7 weeks

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? Taking a 81mg a day baby aspirin and was told to take it the entire cycle I was trying to conceive and to continue if I got pregnant. I did, and so I'm still taking it.

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Hoping this one is!

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? I have heard a few bad things, but I have heard more GOOD things, especially for people who need their blood thinned because of clotting. As for implantation, well this little one implanted just fine!

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Lovenox once a day 40mg

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Mildly elevated protein C resistance, positive ANA, and suspected thrombophilia. Stillbirth and two MMCs.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Tisiphonie, so so sorry for your losses :hugs: 
Thanks so much for posting, that's really useful. Wishing you all the very best for a h & h 7 months &1 week left to go!


----------



## midori1999

As has been said, Asprin is proven to be helpful to successful pregnancy outcomes where there is known thrombophilia. 

I have Hughes Syndrome and although I had 3 successful pregnancies, (didn't know about the Hughes then) since then I have had 2 early (8 weeks ish) miscarriages and lost twin girls at 24 weeks. With the second early miscarriage I was on clexane 80mg twice daily as I had had blood clots in my lungs during my pregnancy with the twins, so was still on a theraputic dose of clexane then. 

I now have a 4 month old daughter. I took 75mg of asprin whilst TTC and then clexane 60mg once daily from the moment of my BFP. (just under 4 weeks) I stopped the asprin at 37 weeks, went into labour at 37+6 and stopped the clexane at the onset of labour. Despite also having gestational diabetes, my placenta stayed in better than expected condition for a pregnancy without Huges or GD throughout pregnancy and I put that down to the asprin. I don't believe I would have my daughter without it. 

According to my haematologist, there are no potential dangers to taking low dose asprin in pregnancy. Even the risk of bleeding is absolutely minimal, and you can have a full c-section whilst on Asprin.


----------



## lizbif

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No never taken it

Pregnant now? / Weeks? 7 weeks 1 day

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 81 mg (baby asprin). Started taking it when blood tests showed that i may have a blood clotting problem

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? not yet

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? Only you have to stop taking it a few weeks before delivery??

Any more treatments during pregnancy? metformin (PCOS and insulin resistance) and synthroid

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?not yet

I have an appointment tomorrow with a MFM and I am super nervous!! My first blood test said that I did have a clotting issue. Second blood test came back normal???


----------



## fides

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* not before this pregnancy

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes / 38 weeks

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* about 70mg; didn't take it while ttc; began taking it at 4 weeks (after BFP)

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* hoping this one will be!

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* not for baby aspirin doses

*Any more treatments during pregnancy?* no

*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* suspected clotting issue with way regular cycles go


----------



## filipenko32

fides said:


> *Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* not before this pregnancy
> 
> *Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes / 38 weeks
> 
> *Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes
> 
> *If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* about 70mg; didn't take it while ttc; began taking it at 4 weeks (after BFP)
> 
> *Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* hoping this one will be!
> 
> *Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* not for baby aspirin doses
> 
> *Any more treatments during pregnancy?* no
> 
> *Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* suspected clotting issue with way regular cycles go

Hi Fides, congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance::happydance: Do you believe the aspirin did it for you this time then? What do you mean about a blood clotting in your regular cycles?


----------



## kat2504

I haven't read all the pages so sorry if I am repeating someone.

Generally, women should not take aspirin during pregnancy. The doses in headache pills and the like can be harmful. You should not "self-medicate" with aspirin without a prescription.

For some women, aspirin AT A VERY LOW DOSE can be very helpful in preventing miscarriage, especially used along side heparin injections. The 75mg in a baby aspirin is a lot less than the 500mg in a headache pill and has not been shown to be harmful at all. But unless you have tested positive for a blood clotting disorder, you should avoid messing around with blood thinning drugs as it may not do you any good at all.


----------



## joey300187

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: never taken it before

Pregnant now? / Weeks? 38 +4 weeks

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? i did had to stop at 36 weeks

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? started takin it from BFP 75mg, stopped at 36 weeks ready for labour

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? this preganancy

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? no

Any more treatments during pregnancy? progesterone from BFP until 12 weeks.

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No after endless testing (after 5 miscarriages) nothing ever found.


good luck xx


----------



## PoodleMommy

KahluaCupcake said:


> Personally, I believe, as sad as it is, that whatever is going to happen, is going to happen. I don't want to be depressing, but I don't think anyone can stop a miscarriage from happening.
> ....
> But no. I don't believe that aspirin will cure a miscarriage.

Hi there... you're confused as to what kind of miscarriage aspirin is meant to prevent. What you are describing is a _chromosome defect,_ which happens at conception and neither aspirin nor anything else can prevent.

Low-dose aspirin is sometimes prescribed by RE's to prevent a completely different kind of miscarriage... for women who have clotting disorders. Clotting disorders (or even overly thick blood) cause blood flow and nutrients to be cut off, killing a perfectly healthy baby. Baby aspirin is a very simple, safe way to prevent that specific problem. In that case, when the baby is chromosomally healthy, you'd better believe that low-dose aspirin can save that baby's life!

You don't have a clotting disorder, so you shouldn't take low-dose aspirin during pregnancy. But it's irresponsible and quite wrong to make a blanket statement that aspirin won't prevent a miscarriage, because for women with clotting disorders, baby aspirin can be the life-or-death difference.

Now, as for my answers to the OP's survey:

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* Yes, for this pregnancy and two prior pregnancies... the previous two resulted in miscarriage, but that is because they had chromosome issues, nothing to do with aspirin

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes - 12w3d

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? *I did, but stopped at 12 weeks on doctor's orders 

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* I was taking 81mg from the beginning.

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* This one, so far!

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* Only what I've heard about it possibly hindering implantation, but I've also read the exact opposite - that it helps with implantation. Also, I wouldn't take it anytime near delivery.
*
Any more treatments during pregnancy?* progesterone and metformin

*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* hetero MTHFR


----------



## filipenko32

joey300187 said:


> Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: never taken it before
> 
> Pregnant now? / Weeks? 38 +4 weeks
> 
> Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? i did had to stop at 36 weeks
> 
> If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? started takin it from BFP 75mg, stopped at 36 weeks ready for labour
> 
> Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? this preganancy
> 
> Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? no
> 
> Any more treatments during pregnancy? progesterone from BFP until 12 weeks.
> 
> Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No after endless testing (after 5 miscarriages) nothing ever found.
> 
> 
> good luck xx

congratulations Joey x :happydance::flower:


----------



## joey300187

thank you! hpe u get ur rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## funkym

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Yes

Pregnant now? / Weeks? 21 weeks

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? still taking it

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 75mg, started taking it just before conception, doctor said to stop taking it around 35 weeks.

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Pregnancy with my son nearly 3 years ago and also this pregnancy

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? no

Any more treatments during pregnancy? NO

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No 

I have to say, personally i think aspirin has worked for me because the 3 times i had a miscarraige I didnt take aspirin and the 2 times I have has resulted in having my son and my current pregnancy, it might be coincidence but who knows!! xx


----------



## petitpas

Aspirin is also known to reduce the risk of pre-eclampsia.

My consultant was worried it might delay ovulation if I took it every day but it hasn't had that effect on me.

I haven't had any implantation issues, either, as my babies snuggle in very nicely.
That's just me, though.


----------



## joey300187

i heard that too about pre eclampsia :) xx


----------



## filipenko32

me too - I am still faithfully taking my 75mg of aspirin a day - wish it was something else i could take everyday, :wine: i am already getting sick of this super healthy ttc lifestyle I have been leading for about 16 months now


----------



## Weege

Thought id post my answers
Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No 1st time taking it

Pregnant now? yeah 16 weeks and 3 days :D 

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 75mg per day, taken from 12 weeks to 36 weeks

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? hopefully this one!

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? nope apparently there is no recorded issues and you can safely take it still if you get put on antibiotics, which i found out last week :D

Any more treatments during pregnancy? may have to go back on blood pressure tablets depending on how my blood pressure holds up, and growth scans on the baby from 27 weeks

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? had and eclamptic fit in january 2011 at 30+1 resulting in my beautiful little girl being stillborn :cry:
There's been lots of tests that say a daily small dose of aspirin can help for pre-eclampsia not to occur again so if it stops the same thing happening again then im all for it!!


----------



## fides

filipenko32 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> *Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* not before this pregnancy
> 
> *Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes / 38 weeks
> 
> *Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes
> 
> *If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* about 70mg; didn't take it while ttc; began taking it at 4 weeks (after BFP)
> 
> *Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* hoping this one will be!
> 
> *Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* not for baby aspirin doses
> 
> *Any more treatments during pregnancy?* no
> 
> *Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* suspected clotting issue with way regular cycles go
> 
> Hi Fides, congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance::happydance: Do you believe the aspirin did it for you this time then? What do you mean about a blood clotting in your regular cycles?Click to expand...

Sorry for taking so long to respond, and thanks! Many of my regular cycles often meant passing larger-than-normal blood clots (I never knew they were larger than normal until later). As for this pregnancy, I honestly don't know if the baby aspirin doses are what has helped us reach 39 weeks b/c I only had 1 m/c, and my OB at the time wasn't going to do any testing until I'd had 2 or 3 m/c's - she just chalked up the m/c as a fluke and was like, odds are you'll have better luck next time. My current care provider has more of a mindset of, better safe than sorry, so while we don't know if the baby aspirin is helping or it's just a coincidence, she'd rather have me take it than not take it.


----------



## filipenko32

fides said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> *Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* not before this pregnancy
> 
> *Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes / 38 weeks
> 
> *Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes
> 
> *If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* about 70mg; didn't take it while ttc; began taking it at 4 weeks (after BFP)
> 
> *Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* hoping this one will be!
> 
> *Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* not for baby aspirin doses
> 
> *Any more treatments during pregnancy?* no
> 
> *Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* suspected clotting issue with way regular cycles go
> 
> Hi Fides, congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance::happydance: Do you believe the aspirin did it for you this time then? What do you mean about a blood clotting in your regular cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to respond, and thanks! Many of my regular cycles often meant passing larger-than-normal blood clots (I never knew they were larger than normal until later). As for this pregnancy, I honestly don't know if the baby aspirin doses are what has helped us reach 39 weeks b/c I only had 1 m/c, and my OB at the time wasn't going to do any testing until I'd had 2 or 3 m/c's - she just chalked up the m/c as a fluke and was like, odds are you'll have better luck next time. My current care provider has more of a mindset of, better safe than sorry, so while we don't know if the baby aspirin is helping or it's just a coincidence, she'd rather have me take it than not take it.Click to expand...

Ahh I see, well it worked and that's what matters! :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

Weege said:


> Thought id post my answers
> Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No 1st time taking it
> 
> Pregnant now? yeah 16 weeks and 3 days :D
> 
> Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes
> 
> If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 75mg per day, taken from 12 weeks to 36 weeks
> 
> Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? hopefully this one!
> 
> Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? nope apparently there is no recorded issues and you can safely take it still if you get put on antibiotics, which i found out last week :D
> 
> Any more treatments during pregnancy? may have to go back on blood pressure tablets depending on how my blood pressure holds up, and growth scans on the baby from 27 weeks
> 
> Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? had and eclamptic fit in january 2011 at 30+1 resulting in my beautiful little girl being stillborn :cry:
> There's been lots of tests that say a daily small dose of aspirin can help for pre-eclampsia not to occur again so if it stops the same thing happening again then im all for it!!

Hi, thanks for posting, it really sounds as though aspirin has a lot to offer some people. I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how emotionally heartbreaking that must have been. I really hope everything goes perfectly this time :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I just wanted to update my answer. This pregnancy did end in miscarriage:cry:
But we didn't start aspirin until 9 weeks this time, after we saw the heartrate decrease from 109 to 90 bpm. So I think it may have been too late. My blood pressure was very strange with this last pregnancy. My normal blood pressure is on the low side, I average at about 105/70, but with this pregnancy my numbers were crazy: 137/66, 125/60, 135/66
Has anyone ever experienced anything like that???
If we decide to TTC again we'll be on aspirin from day 1, see if that helps.


----------



## beth30

Mom2mmcjg-So sorry for your loss. Hugs for you.


----------



## fides

Mom2mmcjg, i'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

So sorry Mom2 :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Mom2, how are you doing? I hope you find some peace soon after all this you've been through. 
I *think* aspirin can help with blood pressure but not too sure, I don't really know if bp is supposed to stay constant through pregnancy maybe set up a thread? 
I don't think you should beat yourself up over when you took the aspirin though I have to keep reminding myself not to daily find something to go over in my head "If i'd have only done this / that.." 
I really hope it works out next time for you, there's moer chance it will than won't. 
I am ttc already! OPk-ing like a mad woman at the moment hoping to catch a good egg. I've also started eating yam, everyday, as i'm hoping for twins!! :baby: :baby: )I know I am a bit silly) x x x


----------



## chistiana

Hiya Filipenko! I seem to be everywhere with you!
Ok, here are my answers:
Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No this is my first timw
Pregnant now? yes, 7 weeks 

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 81mg per day, taken from 1st day of my last mc-never saw af since!

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? hopefully this will be the one although i have a lovely son and i never took aspirin with him.

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? No. I ve actually read that it might help implantation. PLus the dr told me so low doses cant do any harm!

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Not medically but will have to put in a cerclage if i make it past 12 weeks due to bicorn uterus, previous birth and 2 mc that had to end with a d&c

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Not yet. I was tested was 13 types of blood clotting disorders 8 days ago, will receive b/w results back next saturday. On a different note there is a chance that bicornuate uterus might be causing low blood supply if the baby implants in midpart.

I m really hoping this is it!!Go go baby aspirin!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Chistiana! :wave: thanks for posting x


----------



## mandy1971

What a good idea for a thread..
I took asprin 75mg with my last pregnancy..that was the only pregnancy tomprogress past 5 weeks. Unfortunately we had to terminate at 17 weeks due to serious heart defect and downs syndrome.., she was a very sick baby.
I take aspirin daily., it has so many other health benefits., reduces stroke risk.., reduces likelihood of pre eclampsia.. Recently reported to reduce chance of developing cancers..
I have been tested for antiphospholipid and lupus anticoagulant but no other clotting disorders.. However for years I have occasionally experienced a sensation in my neck where I have felt blood flow particularly thick and it was usually accompanied by palpitations., been taking aspirin for 10 months now and haven't experienced it since... Sorry a bit long winded but my point is there are several blood clotting disorders which can affect pregnancy., I was only tested for one..
I alsohave a friend of a friend who died while pregnNt with a blood clot on her lung..rare though I know..
Sorry for random comments. Just wanting to share x


----------



## mandy1971

thought some of you might want to look at this link, an article this week which discusses a recent study detailing the use of asprin in preventing certain types of cancer 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ish-scientists-proof-preventative-effect.html


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mandy, thanks for posting, that's all really interesting, I am drinking my 75mg aspirin every morning!

So so sorry for your loss...


----------



## pictureperfect

Hi Girls sorry to jump in with a question but i've just been to the hospital to see a consultant as just found out i'm pregnant again [2 mc this year] and he has put me on Aspirin, he said to take 1 in the mornign and 1 in the evening [75mg] - everyone else on here I have read only takes 1 x 75mg so should I ignore him and do the 1 or do 2 as he has told me to [I'm 5 + 4]


----------



## bananaz

pictureperfect said:


> Hi Girls sorry to jump in with a question but i've just been to the hospital to see a consultant as just found out i'm pregnant again [2 mc this year] and he has put me on Aspirin, he said to take 1 in the mornign and 1 in the evening [75mg] - everyone else on here I have read only takes 1 x 75mg so should I ignore him and do the 1 or do 2 as he has told me to [I'm 5 + 4]


I would follow the instructions. I've heard of other people being prescribed 150mg before, and it's a dose I've seen mentioned in studies too. A typical aspirin pill is 325-500mg so 150mg is definitely still considered a low dose.


----------



## petitpas

Definitely go with your doctor's instructions. There are a number of women on here (myself included) who have been on 150mg per day as per consultant's instructions.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes follow your doctor, that dose will not do any harm anyway, wishing you all the best! x


----------



## crazylady79

I miscarried last year in February at 22weeks pregnant. The doctors have never found a cause as to what caused my little one's heart to stop. I am now currently taking a daily dose of aspirin as a preventative. So far so good we are doing well!!!

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No never taken it

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes/almost 26 weeks 

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes 

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? I take 80mg a day and started at about 9 weeks pregnant

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? N/A 

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?

Any more treatments during pregnancy? No

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? None that the doctors can find


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Crazy Lady and so sorry for your 1st loss :hugs: but aspirin sounds like it's working for you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Yes, I took it with my last son and he is a very healthy 8 year old.

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes/18 weeks and 3 days

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? I started at BFP at 81 mg a day.

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Yes, my last son.

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? None, my Dr. says it can't do any harm. And since I tend to get pre-eclampsia this may help.

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Yes I took progesterone up until 14 weeks and still on intralipid IVs for high NK cells.

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Not really, but I do tend to have thick blod whenever I am not on it. I always get comments from people drawing my blood that it is "weird". Asprin makes it flow normally when I get blood draws.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mon, I don't know if you know but I am doing the intralipid drip treatment too along with steroids 40mg, progesterone, and aspirin. I had the first drip at 11dpo and my next one will hopefully be at 8 weeks. How often do you have them? Thanks for adding to this thread x


----------



## pictureperfect

Just to update you i've passed the 12 week mark on the aspirin - got my scan today.

Consultant has told me to stay on them until 30 weeks.

Seems to be working for me touchwood - good luck to all the ladies on it x


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news congratulations!!! X x


----------



## Mon_n_john

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks mon, I don't know if you know but I am doing the intralipid drip treatment too along with steroids 40mg, progesterone, and aspirin. I had the first drip at 11dpo and my next one will hopefully be at 8 weeks. How often do you have them? Thanks for adding to this thread x

No I didn't know you were doing the intralipid too! I think we are the only 2 doing that protocol. 

I get mine every 4 weeks. My first one was CD 14, then every 4 weeks since. I have had 5 so far. 2 drips ago I had another NK blood tests which still showed elevated NK cells but they had gone down.

My next blood test is on Dec. 27th. If that one is still showing elevated I will get one more drip but probably no more than that according to my Dr. Basically my last drip was at 16 weeks which gets me to the 20 week mark. If I get another one at 20 weeks it would get me to the 24 week mark. My Dr. doesn't feel the need to continue giving them pass that point as the baby is viable. She says her patients rarely need it past 16 weeks.

If it were up to me I would continue to get them just in case but at $750 US a pop my savings are seriously running dry so 1 more is all I can afford at the moment. 

I'm pretty sure I had it with my last son too and I never even had intralipids with him, just progesterone and aspirin and he is perfectly healthy.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* No, this will be my first pregnancy taking it

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes, 3w2d 

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? *Yes

*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? *81mg tablets, started yesterday, after my first BFP!

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* N/A 

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* none that I know of? Please inform me if you know of any!

*Any more treatments during pregnancy?* Yes, Progesterone Suppositories (Prometrium) daily to help w/ low Progesterone levels

*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* No, suspected clotting issue, not been tested


----------



## filipenko32

I'm paying around that too it's shocking isn't it? In £ though!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Florida girl, good luck to you! X


----------



## fides

pictureperfect said:


> Just to update you i've passed the 12 week mark on the aspirin - got my scan today.
> 
> Consultant has told me to stay on them until 30 weeks.
> 
> Seems to be working for me touchwood - good luck to all the ladies on it x


HUGE congrats on passing the 12 week mark!! :happydance:

guess i can update too - i've had a healthy rainbow baby...


good luck to all who are pregnant after a loss - i hope each and every one of you get to hold a healthy rainbow baby at the end of all of this!


----------



## Tommymummy

KahluaCupcake said:


> I'm not going to take it unless my doctor suggests it for any reason.
> 
> Personally, I believe, as sad as it is, that whatever is going to happen, is going to happen. I don't want to be depressing, but I don't think anyone can stop a miscarriage from happening.
> After my last loss, though it was upsetting to hear, my doctor was right. He said the reason why 99% of live births are with healthy children is that nature takes care of the unhealthy ones.
> As much as I would love to have had the chance to hold my daughter, she had a problem from the moment of conception, and had only a 1-2% chance of survival. If life for her was going to be a struggle, then I would prefer to have never seen her than to see her survive, but be in pain...on life support or worse. I know it's really awful, but I've tried to take a positive standpoint.
> My heart goes out to everyone. And maybe I'm lucky that I know why my baby left.
> But no. I don't believe that aspirin will cure a miscarriage.
> And I wish you all the absolute best of luck. <3

I am taking aspirin after multiple miscarriages. Miscarriages aren't always due to issues with the developing fetus as the OP says . - she miscarried a healthy 9 weeks boy. Quite often, and certainly in my case, I have been diagnosed with AntiPhosphoLipid syndrome which is a blood clotting disorder. Aspirin and clexane thins my blood successfully enough to have a successful pregnancy.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww fides that is wonderful marvellous news, you have made my day!! Mny congratulations to you x x x


----------



## daydreaming22

Im taking prometrium and 75 mg of aspirin every day! After two losses, my Dr said if it is anything preventable the progesterone or aspirin would take care of it. Praying something works. In July I reached 12 weeks and _thought_ I was in the clear, I dont know when Im actually going to relax this time around.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hey ladies! I'm here to update my answer, again. I got my :bfp: two days ago at 9 DPO! I just reread through this thread and noticed that every woman who said they are on an aspirin regimen is either still pregnant or has given birth! That's amazing!

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Yes, with last pregnancy started at 9 weeks after heart-rate dropped. Ended in miscarriage at 10 weeks. 

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes/3 weeks 4 days

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? Started 81mg at :bfp: (9 DPO)

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Not yet

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? My doctor said a low dose couldn't hurt and is a good preventative.

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Progesterone

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No


----------



## cb1

Good luck Mom2 - I'm taking aspirin this time around, so have just read through this thread with great interest, so sorry to read about your loss and really wish you the best this time :hugs:

I started taking 75mg after a scan last week where I should have been 6+3 by LMP but was measured around 5 weeks (didn't get bfp until a few days after AF was due so it is feasible that I ovulated late, although I am a bit worried...) the consultant didn't prescribe it, but did say that given my family history it wouldn't do any harm to take 75mg a day (grandfather died of a blood clot due to thrombosis, mum is on warfarin) 

I've also been prescribed high dose folic acid and vit D, and am taking pregnancy vits with omega 3.


----------



## pictureperfect

Just an update ladies - i'm still on aspirin been told to stay on it till 30 weeks, i'm 21 weeks now and all is going well - have 75mg in morning and same in the evening. All my scans have shown a healthy baby so fingers crossed this ones a keeper.

I've met a couple people since being pregnant that have both had successful pregnancies with aspirin, one had 5 miscarriages then was put on aspirin and has now got 2 beautiful children and is pregnant with no. 3 [all on aspirin] just thought it would be nice for you all to hear positive stories.

Good luck to you all x


----------



## PommyMommy

Hi Ladies! I am glad to hear all of the success stories with baby aspirin. I have had two miscarriages in the past, one at 5 weeks and the other at 6 weeks. They were both last year and were devastating. This time I started taking baby aspirin right before I suspected ovulation, and am now 9 weeks and one day along! Have seen the heartbeat and everything is fine so far!!! I hope this is my miracle drug, my doctor said I could keep taking it-- it won't do any harm but she didn't think that it was doing anything!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations Pommy, so happy for you. It is pretty awesome that everyone on this thread taking aspirin from the beginning is still pregnant or has given birth! So far so good on my pregnancy too!


----------



## Lozdi

I had a mmc last year and came to suspect that my blood was a bit too sticky, so started taking it at roughly 5 weeks with this one.

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No never taken it

Pregnant now? yes 12w1d

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? 75mg, started at 5 weeks ish.

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? 2 successful ones before my mmc no asprin.

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? Only you have to stop taking it a few weeks before delivery?? Doctor said its fine as long as it doesn't start to irritate my stomach, and to stop it at 32 weeks pregnant.

Any more treatments during pregnancy? No just multivits

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Not technically diagnosed with anything...but when I injure myself I clot like nobody's business and my blood seemed really thick. Since being on asprin I injured myself on a potato peeler (Yes I know lol) and it actually bled for a few minutes instead of seconds!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls and the very best of luck to you! Taking aspirin with my last pregnancy was irrelevant anyway as it was abnormal (trisomy 18) Will definitely be taking it for the next pregnancy though! X


----------



## melfy77

Hello!

I'm sorry for all your losses. MC are so hard to go trough:cry:

I've "only'' had one MC at 5 weeks, and really hope I will NEVER have to go trough this again. After 5 months of TTC and no BFP, I decided to take baby aspirin after ovulation, and got my BFP. I stopped the aspirin when I found it, but MC 5 days later. I'm pretty sure being on the aspirin didn't cause the MC, so it was most likely either chromosomal, or stopping the aspirin made it happen. 

So this cycle i took aspirin again after ovulation, and got my BFP at 9 dpo. Went for a blood test last thursday (10 dpo), and my levels were at 25. I have another beta monday, and I really hope this time I will have a sticky bean. I haven't told my husband, I want to see if this one has a chance to begin with. But I have a feeling it will :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

melfy, Congratulations on your :bfp:! I would highly recommend not stopping the baby aspirin. Talk to your doctor about it, but most doctors agree that it won't do any harm, but it has done a lot of good for a lot of us. 

After 3 consecutive losses I started taking aspirin this time at ovulation and have continued. So far I've had great HCG levels and my first ultrasound came out perfect, showed baby right on track at 7w+2 with a heart rate of 141!


----------



## melfy77

Thanks for your reply :) I was a little worried about some people saying aspirin could hinder implantation, but I did get my BFP, so I don't think it hindered anything...The day I MC, my levels were at 11, so I don't know if stopping the aspirin 5 days before could have made my levels drop so fast, because I stopped at 17 ish dpo, so my levels should have been high anyway, and I got my bfp at 14 dpo. So I don't know what to think, and I guess I will never know the answer, especially since first time pregnancies losses seem so common :( 

But deep down, I just feel like the low dose aspirin has something to do with me getting pregnant. My mom had endometriosis and tried for 6 years. When she had her lap after 1 year of TTC, they told her it was a very mild case and shouldn't affect her fertility. As I was doing my research, I stumbled on articles that showed a higher of ANA and NK cells in patients with endometriosis. So I don't know, maybe I got it too or got ANA or something. They didn't want to test since it was my first MC. And my mom never got a BFP before me.


----------



## petitpas

Aw melfy, I really hope this is your sticky one fxfxfxfx


----------



## petitpas

Melfy, I have mild endo and was diagnosed with aggressive nkcells. 

They will normally only test you after three losses because after two you are still very likely to have a successful pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## AngelMomm

*Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?:* not until now

*Pregnant now? / Weeks?* Yes 14wks

*Taking aspirin for present pregnancy?* Yes 


*If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle?* Started on this successful cycle. Stopped after starting lovenox. Started back up. Per doc orders at 10 wks. 81mgs

*Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin?* N/A. First pg using it. So far all is good.

*Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy?* something about platelets won't form possibly bc of it.




*Any more treatments during pregnancy?* Yes. Lovenox 40mg once a day and was also on 90mgs of progesterone cream (gel) for the first tri




*Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin?* Yes works w lovenox to. Keep my body from ending the pg bc of a + antibodies test


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks angel momm good luck to you! X


----------



## fifi-folle

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: took it for first time when preg with DS

Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes 11wks

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? Started on BFP, 75mg.

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? Took with DS

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? Can affect implantation

Any more treatments during pregnancy? None

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Recurrent losses thought to be due to endometriosis (it's thought to stop prostaglandins released by endo deposits causing m/c)


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I am currently 15 weeks pregnant after a loss last year due to PPROM at 16 weeks...

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No

Pregnant now? Yes, 14 weeks 6 days

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? Started last week at 14 + 2 on consultant's recommendation - 75mg per day

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? 2 successful pregnancies, never taken aspirin before

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? I will have to stop at 36 weeks because it can't be too close to the birth

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Multi vitamins, fish oil, folic acid

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Yes, apart from the loss last year, I have a kidney condition which means I am at risk from pre eclampsia. Apparently aspirin helps keep bp low, and improves blood flow to baby. Because I leak protein, I have to have regular growth scans.


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls!

Well I got bad news today. I did a blood test yesterday, and my levels went up to 653, but were 533 4 days ago. So I'm loosing my little bean:cry:

I'm just so sad and so upset. Did the baby aspirin do this? It doesn't really make sense. Or do I have another issue, like progesterone or clotting issue that even aspirin won't fix? Or just bad luck?? I don't know:cry:

So I have another blood test tomorrow, to see if it went up on down. There's always the possibility of an ectopic. I just hate myself right now, and feel totally helpless:cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

melfy77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Well I got bad news today. I did a blood test yesterday, and my levels went up to 653, but were 533 4 days ago. So I'm loosing my little bean:cry:
> 
> I'm just so sad and so upset. Did the baby aspirin do this? It doesn't really make sense. Or do I have another issue, like progesterone or clotting issue that even aspirin won't fix? Or just bad luck?? I don't know:cry:
> 
> So I have another blood test tomorrow, to see if it went up on down. There's always the possibility of an ectopic. I just hate myself right now, and feel totally helpless:cry:

Oh, Melfy, I'm so sorry. :hug: I know exactly how you feel. I was totally confused as to what could have caused my losses and how to prevent them. I found a great doctor who is very proactive when it comes to saving babies. Definitely get your progesterone checked right away next time, you never know if something that simple could be the answer. :hugs: Don't hate yourself, you have nothing to do with it, you are doing everything you can to make sure you have a healthy baby. My doc told me that taking baby aspirin will do no harm and may help so there's no reason not to try it. I hope you get answers and a healthy baby soon.


----------



## hopestruck

I just wanted to say THANK YOU for the person who started this thread and everyone who has responded since. I have had 2 miscarriages in a row, the first was an empty sac discovered at the 12w scan, and the second was an early loss around 6 1/2 weeks. I am young (25), very healthy, and have no real history of M/C in my family (my mom had one, but she's the only person in my family that I know of). They don't do testing around here until you have 3 M/Cs.

All this to say that after reading all of your threads, I've decided to start up baby aspirin, at least until I see my new doctor (I'm moving to a new town) for my first appointment on April 2nd. I realize that you should really start it on a doctor's recommendation, but with 2 previous losses, no diagnosis, and no major side effects, I'm going for it until my new doctor tells me otherwise. If nothing else, I feel good that I'm doing what I can to be proactive about baby's survival.

Thank you!


----------



## melfy77

i have a question for all of you. They mention that aspirin increases the risk of early miscarriage, but why don't they specify that it's with regular doses? Surely 81 mg and 325 mg won't have the same effect? I'm just confused


----------



## bananaz

melfy77 said:


> i have a question for all of you. They mention that aspirin increases the risk of early miscarriage, but why don't they specify that it's with regular doses? Surely 81 mg and 325 mg won't have the same effect? I'm just confused

As far as I know there isn't any concrete experimental data out there delineating where the exact line is between "safe" and "unsafe" aspirin dosages (as is the case with most medications when it comes to pregnancy), plus I'm guessing that that line would vary quite a bit between individuals depending on whether they have a blood clotting condition to begin with. So it's probably just easier for them to present the fact that a potential risk exists and then leave it up to individuals and their physicians to figure out how significant that risk is relative to potential benefits.

Of course, based on the literature that does exist (and all the stories here!) it seems pretty reasonable to say that low-dose aspirin is safe regardless of your medical history, but without solid experimental evidence to back that up it's not surprising that medical authorities would be reluctant to take that stance officially.


----------



## petitpas

melfy77 said:


> i have a question for all of you. They mention that aspirin increases the risk of early miscarriage, but why don't they specify that it's with regular doses? Surely 81 mg and 325 mg won't have the same effect? I'm just confused

Hi melfy, sorry to read about your latest loss :hugs:

I think it depends on your situation. If you have a clotting issue, aspirin is highly recommended. If you don't know whether you have a clotting issue but want to take it, there is a case for this, too. If, however, you have a haematoma that is causing bleeding then I think the risk is 50/50 that your bean will make it. It seems logical that taking aspirin in that situation and increasing your bleeding would probably tip your odds more towards a miscarriage.
Do you have a link to where you have read that it can increase the risk if miscarriage? It's not a claim I have come across.

Also, something to bear in mind is that aspirin crosses the placenta so as with all medication that can affect your baby medics will want to keep the dose to a minimum. How little can you give with it still having the desired effect? At the moment the consensus is somewhere around the baby aspirin dose (75 or 81mg, depending on where you live). In some cases two baby aspirin are prescribed but generally only if there is a specific reason (just having a clotting factor is not always a reason for this). It's not a sure thing as ethics will just not allow the running of controlled tests on pregnant women.


----------



## melfy77

Hum so I looked online, and clearly some people are confused...they claim that NSAID increases the risk of a MC, but when I read those studies, it clearly says: the use of NON-ASPIRIN NSAID...so aspirin was not included in those studies. I feel really dumb right now:dohh: Well obviously regular doses are not advised, but BA is just fine.

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/749174

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/749174

I know BA has nothing to do with my miscarriages (if anything, it just kept the bany alive for a few more days). And since I'm on it, it's soooo much easier to get blood draws. And I don't even bleed more, it stops as soon as they take the needle of. I am just very confused as to why i lost 2 in a row, both very early. I really need to get some progesterone. Who know...


----------



## petitpas

Melfy, I hope you get the progesterone :hugs: I hate to say it, but you could just have been unlucky and there is nothing wrong with you. Your next bean will most likely be a sticky one :thumbup:

If, however, you have trouble conceiving quickly and you wish to pursue testing ahead of the normal wait until after three losses, you would possibly be able to request it due to your age. I take it that the 77 reference is due to your birth year and some time soon you'll be 35? I'm not 100% sure but I think the NHS is ok with referrals to a recurrent miscarriage clinic after 2 losses if you are over 35. You'd best check that locally or with the girls on the recurrent miscarriage thread...

Good luck in any case and sticky :dust: to you Xxx


----------



## hopestruck

petitpas said:


> Melfy, I hope you get the progesterone :hugs: I hate to say it, but you could just have been unlucky and there is nothing wrong with you. Your next bean will most likely be a sticky one :thumbup:
> 
> If, however, you have trouble conceiving quickly and you wish to pursue testing ahead of the normal wait until after three losses, you would possibly be able to request it due to your age. I take it that the 77 reference is due to your birth year and some time soon you'll be 35? I'm not 100% sure but I think the NHS is ok with referrals to a recurrent miscarriage clinic after 2 losses if you are over 35. You'd best check that locally or with the girls on the recurrent miscarriage thread...
> 
> Good luck in any case and sticky :dust: to you Xxx


Melfy, first of all, I am so sorry for your losses. I also had 2 losses in a row with no explanation. The theory my midwife was going on is that Ive just had bad luck. However, no one did any testing.

I totally agree with what Petitpas says here. It could be something, it could be nothing. I know my local hospital does offer testing if you're over 35 with 2 losses, so if you are, its definitely worth looking into if you feel ready for it (from what I read, those tests can be quite time consuming and in some cases a bit intrusive, so you need to weigh it and see what's right for you). At 25 with no family history of problems and perfect ultrasound images of my physiology, the only kind of tests I was ready to do were blood test (and those werent offerred, though I'm hoping my new doctor will be able to do them for me. In the meantime I'm on the baby aspirin train, since I've read that it can only benefit you (and not harm anything) during early pregnancy.

Obviously I have do idea of what the outcome of this pregnancy will be, since I'm not even 5 weeks, but I have to say that for some reason, it just feels different (in the best of ways). Good luck and best wishes to you and your family. If you ever want to talk, feel free to send me a message.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

Thank you so much for your support, it really means a lot to me :)

I live in Canada, but I think it's pretty much the same. Nothing until 3 MC in a row, and I'm ''only'' 26, so there's not much hope. Maybe we just got really unlucky...but it's so hard. I will at least try for the progesterone. It's really not expensive, and it's not gonna do any harm if that's not the issue. But I'll get my sticky bean...WE ALL WILL!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Melfy sorry for your losses :hugs:. You will get there, people who have miscarriages get there in the end. Aspirin is perfectly safe to take in the baby dose of 75 or 81mg. Every doctor I've seen has told me that. I agree with everything petipas and hopeful have said. Good luck to you Hun x


----------



## filipenko32

I see you're pregnant now! Congratulations! :yipee: hope this is your sticky baby. Are you taking the aspirin?


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations on your pregnancy too hopestruck! X


----------



## petitpas

Oh melfy, I've just seen your update on the RMC thread :cry: Big floaty thoughts to your little one who fought so hard!
I hope that now your docs will finally run all the tests on you. It takes a while - some tests they prefer to do six weeks after a bfn and it can take six weeks to get the results - but it is worth it to know what is or isn't the problem so you can put together a care plan to get you your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

Thank you petitpas. Yes he did fight hard, but the fact that HCG wasn't going up the way it should makes me think maybe there was something wrong with the baby...or me. It's weird, I was expecting to bleeding to be really heavy, but no. Yesterday I had some really painful cramps (like a 8 on a scale of 10), only to realize later I had passed what I assume was the placenta and the baby. so sad:cry: I'm still crampy, but almost no bleeding. I bought those super big sanitary napkins (kinda looks like a diaper:haha:), turns out I only needed the super thin ones. I'm not gonna complain though. I have an appointment with my doc in 3 weeks. I will ask for the annual blood test (TSH being one of them), and some progesterone for the next time I get pg. I found a place where I can get tested for miscarriages, I just need a letter from my doc. I really hope it works out!!

Oh and the 77 doesn't mean anything, I'm ''only'' 26, so they're in no rush to do any tests...


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry melfy :hug:


----------



## petitpas

Lol, I'm glad you are 'only' 26 although of course that isn't a reason to hold off on the tests :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: Yes Brody arrived in March 2012
Pregnant now? / Weeks? No 

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Not pregnant 

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? I took 1 baby aspirin a day until I was about 14 weeks

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? I had 1 pregnancy which resulted in my eldest son who is now 3.5 years. Followed by 2 MMC and then started taken aspirin on my 4th pregnancy which resulted in Brody

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? You bruise more easier but a small price to pay

Any more treatments during pregnancy? No

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? No early pregnancy clinic said they wouldn't tell me to take it, but would not tell me not to take it


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks chimpette :hugs:


----------



## bananaz

So I'm curious if/when you ladies stopped taking the aspirin? My doctor and I never discussed this and I ran out of my 81mg pills two days ago at 34w3d. I decided not to buy more since I've read that you're supposed to stop around 35/36 weeks anyway, but now I'm starting to worry a little. 

I'll definitely be talking with my doctor about it during my appointment on Monday, but in the meanwhile I'd be interested to hear your experiences.


----------



## jennijunni

Ever taken aspirin before? / outcome of pregnancy?: No
Pregnant now? / Weeks? Yes, 5 weeks

Taking aspirin for present pregnancy? Yes 

If taking aspirin now what dose, when did you start taking it, when do you stop taking it on a BFN cycle? I started when I got my BFP, and will continue throughout my pregnancy

Any successful pregnancies where you took aspirin? I have never taken asprin for my previous pregnancies. I have 4 live children I have given birth to. I had an early loss between 1 and 2, and last year I had 2 2nd trimester losses, 17 weeks, and 15 weeks. We are hoping this will help.

Any bad things you know of about taking aspirin in pregnancy? nothing that I am not willing to deal with.

Any more treatments during pregnancy? Yes, Metformin (PCOS), progesterone/prometrium and extra folic acid, and vitamin D

Any diagnosed reason for taking aspirin? Just my 2 2nd trimester losses. Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hey lovelies thought I would join you.

Lost our first baby in October 2010 in a MMC at almost 10 weeks (Sprout stopped growing between 5-6 weeks) and as I am at the critical time this time round I thought what the heck. My loss counsellor/midwife actually mentioned it in preventing miscarriages when I spoke to her last year.

Have taken my first 75mg dose this evening but will be ringing my GP tomorrow to confirm that it will be fine. My mother had a stroke due to a blood clot at 35 and although I have been tested and my results were 'normal' I understand that this can change during pregnancy.

Will let you know what GP advises tomorrow.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well GP has advised that as I haven't been tested for clotting disorders I shouldn't take it and that as we have only had one loss it isn't needed! Obviously the NHS cares so little about pregnancies in the first trimester that he isn't interested in trying to prevent anything that could happen.

Have decided to still take it as I feel that it is being productive and as there is no harm in such a small dose it will only be beneficial.

Is anyone else self medicating with aspirin or is it just under doctors orders?


----------



## hopestruck

I'm self-medicating, but mainly because my previous doctor was terrible and never got back to me on the question. I'm switching to an OB this week and may bring it up during the appointment tomorrow. 

I do go back and forth whether or not to even bring it up with the doc. I have read the studies, and there is no known harm of taking baby aspirin, but some doctors seem adamantly against it anyways. That being said, its probably a good thing that your doc knows what you're on so that he/she can warn you of any risks and/or contraindications with other medications.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hopestruck thank you hun :flower: Glad to know I am not alone on self medicating, always feels really bad when you go against your GP wishes especially when it is to do with a pregnancy!

Will definitely tell my midwife at booking in appointment about the aspirin and just explain it was advised by a midwife at the EPU after last loss.


----------



## hopestruck

FeistyFidget - You are definitely not alone! There are other women on B&B who have self-medicated too. I was thinking of telling my OB the same thing - that another doctor recommended it to me ;) I have my appt today and I think I'll gauge the situation and see if he brings it up first. So far I have no adverse side effects to report, and I have a strong feeling this little bean is going to stick this time. I'm gonna keep taking that aspirin!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Hopestruck :flower:

Would really love to know how your appointment went and whether or not you brought the aspirin up!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi Fiesty,

So the appointment went really well, I am very satisfied with my new doc! He was super friendly, respectful, supportive, not rushed, and gave me all the info I needed. I didn't ask about aspirin (only remembered at the end of the app, and then I felt kinda meh about bringing it up). I have a feeling he would have been neutral though (based on his neutral opinion about progesterone). If all goes well at my ultrasound next week I will bring it up with him and let you know what he says :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, so glad everything went so well and you are happy with your doctor :flower:


----------



## Meditteranean

commenting so I can find this thread again


----------

